# Si02 in Wax



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Which waxes have Si02 as an ingredients please.
I know of Waxaddict Quartz and Wax Planets Shield of Dreams but are there any others


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Powermaxed tsunami.
One i want to try as it got good reviews in the pvd magazine


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Infinity wax super gloss I think has it in


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I think Dodo juice's Supernatural Hybrid nano does aswell but not sure if you call it a wax or sealant. Also mad cow do one aswell called Magnitude I think it's called.


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Obsession wax do a few with Si02.

Dynasty 
Christmas blend 2016
Trinity 
Maybe more?

Odk made a limited edition called "edition 1" that contained Si02.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Infinity wax: glass canopy 
Supergloss 
&
24k
All have sio2.
Not sure about other brands.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Also the ODK Lunacy ltd pour was si02 infused


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I've got an ODK development wax called SiNuba which contains Si02


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd be astonished if any of these waxes actually contain silicon dioxide. Various chemical precursors sure, but SiO2 is not fairy dust, it's the compound (in the chemistry sense) that makes up a very large proportion of the Earth's crust. It's possible to deposit silica on surfaces in various ways which is how coating work of course, but putting such things into a wax or wax-like product doesn't automatically make it better. 

To draw an automotive analogy, carbon fibre is an exotic material with some remarkable properties, and can be used to stunning engineering effect (see, McLaren, Porsche, etc) but simply putting some carbon fibre trims in your door cards (or even a carbon strut brace under the bonnet) does not mean your Citroen Saxo can run with a supercar.

Ultimately you need to be judging an LSP on results, not what marketing buzzwords are on the pot lid.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Fireball Fusion


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

One of the first was Siramik 6225 that combined the SC15 Glass Coat. SiO2 infused waxes operate on different levels in terms of % content and type. Price is usually a good indicator. I wish I could be more helpful but feel obliged to be a little vague for the present time at least. Angelwax also hasn't had a mention.:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Kamikaze Infinity Wax and Angelwax Enigma are two more. 

I guess you could say Polishangel Cosmic as well.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

I have one that has been in development for nearly 3 years, stay tuned soon on my section for a chance to test. Ours has a main ingredient used in ceramic coatings, aswell as some very good polymers. It will be an expensive wax due to the cost of the raw ingredients and the moqs we have to purchase etc.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

A few more for you although I can't vouch for any of them:

Infinity Wax 24K Gold Luxury Wax
Fireball Ultimate Coating Wax (Liquid)
Waxworx Hybrid Si02 wax
OutOfThisWorld SiQuartz
MadCow Colossus
Car Spa Car Care Tesla Si02 Nano Wax

Alan W


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd just like to point out having seen some of the suggestions... just because companies say it has 'si02' doesn't mean it actually does. Si02 isn't just something you can throw into a wax and it automatically makes it better, you get different grades of material. Simply put a company could be throwing in the cheapest si02 ingredient they can get their hands on to make the claim in their sales jargon. If it has real quality si02 in it then it should be a fairly durable wax. Quite a few don't seem to last more than the typical 2-3 months. Carnauba type waxes manage this easily which I find rather strange.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> I'd just like to point out having seen some of the suggestions... just because companies say it has 'si02' doesn't mean it actually does. Si02 isn't just something you can throw into a wax and it automatically makes it better, you get different grades of material. Simply put a company could be throwing in the cheapest si02 ingredient they can get their hands on to make the claim in their sales jargon. If it has real quality si02 in it then it should be a fairly durable wax. Quite a few don't seem to last more than the typical 2-3 months. Carnauba type waxes manage this easily which I find rather strange.


This is the world we live in, unfortunately, where claims are made and we are unable to prove or disprove them. 

It is the same for coatings where I have seen claims for silica content as high as 99% :doublesho and also for waxes where very high carnauba contents are stated but we are unable to confirm their accuracy or otherwise.

At the end of the day you make a judgement based on the information available, any reviews, the reputation of the manufacturer, your instinct and judgement and also (to some extent) the price and hopefully you get it right more often than not. 

Alan W


----------



## satankim (Dec 11, 2015)

TAC SYSTEM
1-STEP MASTER
SiO2 20~25%


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I always thought SiO2 was essentially just sand?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

You could say that Stealth but realistically it's found all around us. Quartz from Waxaddict gets it's name from the fact it contains Si02 which is found in Quartz Crystals. I do believe that is a proper Si02 infused wax though having seen first hand how durable it is. Would explain the higher than average price tag, similar story with all the strong performing Si02 infused waxes that can perform beyond a 6 month period.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

stealthwolf said:


> I always thought SiO2 was essentially just sand?


Silicon dioxide is one of the main compounds in quartz, which is what a lot of sand is composed of.

If anyone is interested, the Wikipedia page is a good primer to just how complicated the chemistry of silicon (the element) actually is, and how silly putting "contains SiO2" on things is.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Have nicked this from the interwebs (pertaining to glass coatings but explaining different variants), can't remember the link as it was a collection of various sources.



> Silica Coating consist of four chemicals - Silicon (Si), Siloxane (H(OSiH2)n OH), Silane (SiH4 ) and Silazane(a silicone compound), once formulated they become Silicon Dioxide (SiO2) they are marketed under various brand names: AQuartz is an inorganic silica / silicon dioxide, G|techniq is an inorganic silicate crystallization compound, Nanolex is an inorganic, solvent-based nanostructure coating, Opti-Coat™ is a polymer-based (Si02) coatings. DuPont's SupraShield™, PPG's Optech™ and CeramiClear™ are all inorganic silica automotive paint coatings.
> 
> Silica coating are a clear liquid in a molecular form that is held in a polymer solvent carrier system. This silica is aerobic (hardens on contact with air) and becomes glass. Multi-chemical component coatings interlace on a molecular basis and form an extremely durable protective layer on the paint surface provided they are applied properly. These coatings are chemically inert and are highly resistant to a range of chemicals both acid to Ph. 2.0 and alkali to Ph. 13.5 acid, they also offer resistance to solvents, and they are very durable and capable of obtaining a surface thickness of Mils (µ (microns) to be verified
> 
> ...


It would be interesting to hear from the chemists on here as to the SiO2 found in waxes or products like Gyeon as we don't need face masks to apply those, yet you need one for a true glass coating :lol:

To add to the confusion/debate tyre dressings are water based or silicone based.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Ben Gum said:


> I wouldn't know where to start. Some of that is the sort of half truth you are taught at gcse (only to discover that its not really ture when you get to higher levels). Much of it is taking good technical terms, throwing them in the air and typing it as it lands.
> 
> Someone earlier said to judge on performance and this is most important as the apparent tech increases. There are numerous products which sell on their use of tech words. They bluff and bluster when the truth is that they have little performance advantage over traditional sealants from a dozen years back.


I'm getting silicosis reading your reply. Is that aimed at my joke reply or the extracts I quoted?


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Where to go here!
All glass coatings are based on one chemical and it is not SiO2.
The chemical is patented so I`m not saying what it is.
Certain ceramic waxes and one in particular contain nano ceramic particles which fill in the gaps in the molecular matrix resulting in a very smooth coating.
There is a lot of smoke and mirrors about this subject!
Rule of thumb is said nano ceramics are extremely expensive and this is reflected in the wax costs,
silanes and siloxanes tend to be cheaper,I`ll leave you to draw your own conclusions!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

angelw said:


> Where to go here!
> All glass coatings are based on one chemical and it is not SiO2.
> The chemical is patented so I`m not saying what it is.
> Certain ceramic waxes and one in particular contain nano ceramic particles which fill in the gaps in the molecular matrix resulting in a very smooth coating.
> ...


Although it's great to have your input and from others that really understand it from a chemical analysis point of view, us mere mortals are still no closer to understanding the benefits and what makes some waxes perform better other than making assumptions based on the RRP which could be absolutely random in relation to raw materials or development costs.

I'm sure you could let slip a little more info 😉


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> Although it's great to have your input and from others that really understand it from a chemical analysis point of view, us mere mortals are still no closer to understanding the benefits and what makes some waxes perform better other than making assumptions based on the RRP which could be absolutely random in relation to raw materials or development costs.
> 
> I'm sure you could let slip a little more info 😉


To be fair I'm always a touch reluctant to say too much,I haven't compared mine to any of the others that are out there.
All I can say is mine is the best one I've made yet and is a better wax than the rest of the range.
It is however more expensive than the rest,see above comment!!


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

I guess reading between the lines:

Waxes with Sio2 are not created around durability, but more for looks and water behaviour (cheaper)

Waxes with Nano Ceramics offer all of the above plus are far more durable and better at self cleaning (more expensive)

About right John?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Broadly speaking yes


----------

